# Webseite ruckelt beim scrollen



## Evenflow (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich ab nen Problem meine Website ruckelt beim Scrollen ohne ende. Ich bin schon fast am verzweifeln und weiss absolut nicht woran das liegt. Bei google hab ich auch nichts zu diesem Problem gefunden. zuerst dacht ich ja das es irgendwie mit der css datei zusammenhängt, mit der ziemlich oft in einer Tabelle ein hintergrund-bild gesetzt wird, was in der vertikalen dann nur noch einen farbton wiedergeben soll anstatt sich zu wiederholen. Aber dank des auskommentierens der css datei war die überlegung wieder zerstört denn es ruckelte immernoch.

Ich hoffe das irgendjemand dieses Problem auch schon einmal hatte, und weiss woran das liegt bzw wie man diese eigenschaft los wieder wird. Wer sich von dem Ruckeln mal selbst überzeugen, der soll meine Seite aufsuchen. (am besten sieht man das Problem im Gästebuch)

Unter: http://www.evenflow.de


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Also bei mir ruckelt überhaupt nichts. Weder beim Gästebuch noch überhaupt.
Es wäre wohl das Beste, wenn Du mal Deine Grafikkarte checkst, oder hast
Du schon andere "Clients" zu Rate gezogen, bei denen es ebenfalls stockt?

Gruss


----------



## Evenflow (27. Oktober 2004)

hi,

also ja ich hab das auf meinem notebook gecodet (gf mx 440 mobile) da ruckelts extrem
auf meinem desktop pc (gf 4 ti 4200) ruckelts nicht ganz so stark aber man merkt doch schon nen unterschied zu anderen "normalen" pages.

und im localhost ruckelt auf der seite überhaupt nichts auch nicht auf dem notebook :-/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Oktober 2004)

Betreff localhost: Vielleicht liegt es an Deiner Internetverbindung 

bzw. 
dann doch an der angesprochenen Grafikkarte, denn beim Desktop PC 
funktioniert es ja problemloser als am Laptop.

Also evtl. neue Treiber für die GraKa runterladen und schon könnte das
Problem gelöst sein... 

P.S. Bitte achte weiterhin auf die Netiquette, u.a. Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------



## Evenflow (27. Oktober 2004)

Aber wenn es an meinem Laptop liegt dann müsste ich doch das Problem auf mehreren Seiten bemerken aber ich hab keine einzige Seite gefunden die das selbe Problem aufweist wie ich es habe.


----------



## Evenflow (27. Oktober 2004)

Fehler ist behoben.

Es lag an dem Frameset.
Ursprünglich hatte ich es aufgeteilt in einem 0 pixel frame in dem ein paar Counter laufen sollten und in dem normalen frame wo die seite halt angezeigt wurde. Das ruckeln tritt nur mit dem frameset auf, was auch erklärt weshalb ich den Fehler im localhost nicht sehen konnte.

Topic kann geschlossen werden.
Danke trotzdem


----------



## Gumbo (27. Oktober 2004)

Um noch ein paar Punkte anzumerken: Oft rührt eine „unsaubere“ Darstellung auch von nicht validem HTML- bzw. CSS-Code her, denn nur einwandfreier Quellcode kann vom Browser bestmöglich gargestellt werden:
http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...www.evenflow.de/adv5/index.php?page=guestbook
http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://www.evenflow.de/adv5/index.php?page=guestbook

Übrigens glaube ich nicht, dass es eine Steigerung von „problemlos“ gibt.


----------

